# Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

Lorsque je lance l'assistant BootCamp le message d'erreur suivant apparaît:
Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.

J'utilise un MacBook Pro 15 pouces avec Touch Bar si ça peut vous aider et j'essaie d'installer la version  64 bits de Windows 10 à partir d'un ficher iso

*Note de la modération :* on déménage les réponses au même endroit.


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

D’accord j’attendrai merci quand même


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2018)

StoleZz a dit:


> j'ai une autre erreur après le lancement de l'assistant BootCamp:
> Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows.
> 
> c'est la deuxième fois c'est suit a cette erreur que je ne pouvais plus lancer Boot Camp.


Je ne vais pas pour le moment avoir grand-chose à dire, déjà un peu de lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...ensuite j'ai beau me répéter, mais il faut impérativement utiliser le fichier .iso ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* et en aucun cas un fichier .iso du programme Insider commençant par CC.


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

J’avais déjà vu le topic et j’ai utilisé le fichier exact mais j’ai une demande d'erreur accompagnée d’une demande de touch id

Et après cela l’assistant supprime les volumes fractionnés créés auparavant


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2018)

StoleZz a dit:


> 1) J’avais déjà vu le topic et j’ai utilisé le fichier exact mais j’ai une demande d'erreur accompagnée d’une demande de touch id
> 
> 2) Et après cela l’assistant supprime les volumes fractionnés créés auparavant


1) très étonnant, je n'ai pas encore lu ce type de problème. A quel moment cette demande est-elle faite ? Par défaut, après avoir réservé la taille de la partition, avec ton modèle tu n'as pas à télécharger les pilotes/drivers et comme tu utilises un fichier .iso, ça passe directement avec l'installateur de Windows qui lui ne réclame rien ! J'aimerais comprendre ?
2) encore plus étonnant, si une installation échoue, en aucun cas Assistant Boot Camp ne procède d'office à la moindre désinstallation de la partition temporaire !


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

Voilà j'ai pris en photo toutes les étapes du lancement de l'assistant BootCamp pour bien vous faire comprendre la situation.


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2018)

OK, c'est un cas de figure avec Touch ID que je ne connais pas du tout. Sur le fond c'est une autorisation qui ma foi ne pose pas de problème puisque la suite de l'installation se déroule normalement, le partitionnement ne pose pas de problème.

Ce qui m'interpelle est le temps de téléchargement affiché de 31 minutes, cela sous-entend que ta connexion internet n'est pas très bonne et instable. J'ai l'impression que le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers se passe très mal étant donné qu'ils seront stockés dans un espace virtuel le temps de l'installation. Comme il n'y a plus de connecteur Ethernet, le Wi-Fi peut poser problème.


----------



## StoleZz (25 Novembre 2018)

je ne pense pas que ce soit à cause de la connexion car plus tôt j'étais connecté à un très bon réseau wifi et le temps de chargement était inférieur à 15 minutes, je refait la manipulation dans un autre endroit actuellement juste pour vous montrer le problème. Est-ce que je devrais contacter apple ??


----------



## Bully31 (26 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde
J'ai exactement le même problème, mais ça ne viens pas du touch ID, j'ai un macbook pro de mi 2015 sans le touch ID, mais il me demande mon mot de passe à la place (il n'attend pas que le mot de passe soit entré, il passe directement au message d'erreur en arrière plan).


----------



## StoleZz (26 Novembre 2018)

Quand j’ai supprimé l’iso et que j’ai re télécharger le windows 10 de août de 2018 ça a marché finalement c’est bizarre...


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2018)

StoleZz a dit:


> Quand j’ai supprimé l’iso et que j’ai re télécharger le windows 10 de août de 2018 ça a marché finalement c’est bizarre...


Il n'y a pas de version autre que celles-ci...



...donc ton problème était assurément une mauvaise qualité de ta bande passante.


----------



## StoleZz (26 Novembre 2018)

La version doctobre ne fonctionnait pas alors que celle d’avril* a marché et j’ai utilisé 3 connexion différentes donc je ne pense pas que ce soit ma connexion


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2018)

StoleZz a dit:


> La version doctobre ne fonctionnait pas alors que celle d’avril* a marché et j’ai utilisé 3 connexion différentes donc je ne pense pas que ce soit ma connexion


Je pense pourtant que oui, il ne faut jamais être trop sûr d'une connexion Wi-Fi si la bande passante de base n'est pas en fibre. J'en sais quelque chose, la stabilité en ADSL est bonne si le Mac est vraiment très, très, proche d'une box. De plus, il ne faut pas oublier que la taille du fichier .iso de 4,72 Go est assez conséquent, en fibre je ne mets que 3 minutes.


----------



## Bully31 (26 Novembre 2018)

Problème résolu de mon côté aussi, j'ai téléchargé l'ISO d'avril et ça a réglé le problème (je l'ai téléchargé avec la même connection je ne penses pas que ça vienne de la, mais sans certitude on sais jamais)


----------



## SnerZii (27 Novembre 2018)

StoleZz a dit:


> Quand j’ai supprimé l’iso et que j’ai re télécharger le windows 10 de août de 2018 ça a marché finalement c’est bizarre...



Exactement le même problème avec la version officielle, sauf qu'en supprimant et en re-téléchargant le fichier j'ai un nouveau message d'erreur :
*"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition."*
Aurais-tu une idée ?



Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de version autre que celles-ci...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 128041
> 
> ...donc ton problème était assurément une mauvaise qualité de ta bande passante.



Je possède également une très bonne connexion wi-fi de ce côté là

Voici mon diskutil list :

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         363.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                129.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +363.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            328.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## johnios (30 Novembre 2018)

StoleZz a dit:


> La version doctobre ne fonctionnait pas alors que celle d’avril* a marché et j’ai utilisé 3 connexion différentes donc je ne pense pas que ce soit ma connexion


idem, j'ai voulu réinstaller windows 10 : Boot Camp est en échec avec la version d'octobre 2018...
j'ai retrouvé l'iso d'avril 2018, ça passe nickel

je suppose que Boot Camp doit être mis à jour pour cette version


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2018)

johnios a dit:


> je suppose que Boot Camp doit être mis à jour pour cette version


Non, c'est toujours un vrai problème avec Windows 10 1809 et iCloud. Il y a bien eu un correctif, mais force est de constater que la rustine ne fonctionne pas. Donc, on ne touche à rien, on ne fait rien et si mise à jour il y a, on attend sagement qu'elle soit proposée par Apple et là je parle bien pour Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## thelofive (2 Décembre 2018)

Je suis confronté au même pb. Bootcamp fait la partition , télécharge le prg d'installation de windows, puis "Une erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de Windows". Ce pb semble être récurrent depuis l'arrivée de mojave. Savez-vous où trouver la version de ISO windows du mois d'avril ?


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2018)

thelofive a dit:


> Je suis confronté au même pb. Bootcamp fait la partition , télécharge le prg d'installation de windows, puis "Une erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de Windows". Ce pb semble être récurrent depuis l'arrivée de mojave. Savez-vous où trouver la version de ISO windows du mois d'avril ?


Tu as bien lu ma réponse #11, c'est l'option du bas dans la fenêtre contextuelle ?


----------



## thelofive (2 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as bien lu ma réponse #11, c'est l'option du bas dans la fenêtre contextuelle ?


 En effet je n'avais pas lu avec assez d'attention ton message . Le téléchargement est en cours ... Merci. 
Je vous tiens au courant du résultat.


----------



## thelofive (2 Décembre 2018)

Et voilà , avec la version de l'ISO du mois d'avril , ça marche ! Merci à tous


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2018)

thelofive a dit:


> Et voilà , avec la version de l'ISO du mois d'avril , ça marche ! Merci à tous


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, le problème est que Microsoft ne fait pas beaucoup avancer les choses en laissant en téléchargement la version 1809 qui fait tout planter avec iCloud !


----------



## TedLavie (29 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai recherché un topic similaire pour vous faire de mon problème. J'essaie d'installer Win10 via Bootcamp mais cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi.

J'ai tout d'abord essayer de dl depuis le site microsoft le fichier iso 64 bit suivant: "Win10_1903_V1_French_x64.iso" et au moment de la création de la partition je reçois un message le message d'erreur suivant "Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows".

J'ai ensuite essayé avec le fichier 32 bit, et là pas de problèmes, mon mac redémarre mais je n'arrive jamais à l'écran d'installation de Windows, comme cela devrait arriver.

D'après vous est-ce un problème de version du fichier iso, de bande passante (qui n'est pas excellente chez moi)? J'ai macOS High Sierra 10.13.6 si ça peut aider, et j'ai un MacBook Air 2015.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même souci que TEDLavie.
quand je veux créer ma partition bootcamp, je choisi donc mon fichier: " Win10_1909_French_x64.iso" . Tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'étape " copie des fichiers windows et ensuite j'ai un message d'erreur. Je vous donne toutes mes captures d'écran.

Donc selon les commentaires précédents ce serait le fichier .iso qui ne marche pas ou la connexion ? j'ai trouvé d'autres fichiers .iso sur d'autres sites mais ils commencent par FR et je lisais que ça n'irait pas sur vos précédents message.

( j'ai macOS Sierra )

Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide... ça fait 2 jours que je suis dessus et regarde des solutions un peu partout


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

@*GING3R*
Avec l'option Miniature pour les photos, ton message est nettement plus lisible.

Sinon, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Le fichier .iso est bien le bon, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat, dans ta répons un clic sur cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...tu sélectionneras les balises </> Bloc de code et tu colleras le résultat dans la fenêtre, un clic sur Continuer et tu valides ta réponse. On y verra plus dans la structure de ton disque dur qui ma foi et selon le message d'Assistant Boot Camp devrait être correcte.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @*GING3R*
> Avec l'option Miniature pour les photos, ton message est nettement plus lisible.
> 
> Sinon, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Le fichier .iso est bien le bon, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> ...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 merci  je vais essayer de suivre tes instructions


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @*GING3R*
> Avec l'option Miniature pour les photos, ton message est nettement plus lisible.
> 
> Sinon, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. Le fichier .iso est bien le bon, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...
> ...


que veux tu dire par "tu lances le Terminal" désolé je suis plutôt novice en informatique :/ ensuite je suivrais tes instructions à la lettre


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

Ton MBP est vraiment récent, donc Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Par défaut, une fois le fichier .iso reconnu, la taille de réservation pour une partition Windows, ce dernier va faire un formatage temporaire en FAT32, puis va télécharger les pilotes/drivers et tout le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows dans un espace virtuel temporaire. Si tout se passe bien, il y aura un redémarrage, mais ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

GING3R a dit:


> que veux tu dire par "tu lances le Terminal" désolé je suis plutôt novice en informatique :/ ensuite je suivrais tes instructions à la lettre


Il faut aller dans Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilitaires et faire un double-clic sur l'Application Terminal...




...qui affichera cette fenêtre...




...et tu suis ce que je t'ai mentionné en réponse #25.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ton MBP est vraiment récent, donc Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso. Par défaut, une fois le fichier .iso reconnu, la taille de réservation pour une partition Windows, il va faire un formatage temporaire en FAT32, puis va télécharger les pilotes/drivers et tout le contenu du fichier .iso de Windows dans un espace virtuel temporaire. Si tout se passe bien, il y aura un redémarrage, mais ce n'est pas le cas.


Effectivement pas de redémarrrage mais le message d'erreur.
Si je peux ajouter une précision parfois au lieu de marquer " temps de téléchargement estimé: 10 ou 12 minutes" les deux première fois il y avait que la barre de chargement bleue sans estimation de temps et elle est restée bloquée environ 1H... j'ai dû arrêter.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut aller dans Macintosh HD/Applications/Utilitaires et faire un double-clic sur l'Application Terminal...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 161849
> 
> ...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 j'ai ces données... je n'ai pas les " ... " :/


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

Et pourtant...


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 161861
> Voir la pièce jointe 161863




```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +999.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 A7EBAC3E-1251-48C7-A050-E1CFD0552086
                                 Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2
```


Désolé je cherchais dans le terminal et pas sur le forum :/ " boulet "


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

Il serait judicieux de désactiver FileVault...




...a moins d'avoir vraiment des données sensibles, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de crypter ses données, d'autant plus que cela provoque des ralentissements. Le résultat du Terminal n'affiche aucun anomalie, preuve qu'Assistant Boot Camp a bien fait son boulot.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait judicieux de désactiver FileVault...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 161865
> 
> ...


Merci pour ton retour.

Je ne connais pas FileVault... c'est dans les applications ? j'ai recherché dans spotlight mais j'ai trouvé que la définition. J'ai le logiciel clean my mac peut être.... En tout cas si les données sont cryptées, ce n'est pas ma volonté.

Du coup tu ne vois pas de solution ?  merci pour ton temps.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il serait judicieux de désactiver FileVault...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 161865
> 
> ...


j'ai trouvé à désactivé FireVault


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

GING3R a dit:


> j'ai trouvé à désactivé FireVault


Eh bien, il va falloir attendre que le décryptage soit entièrement terminé avant que tu tentes une nouvelle installation. Pour le temps, je n'en sais rien du tout, c'est proportionnel à l'espace occupé dans le disque dur. Si de temps en temps, tu relances le Terminal avec la même ligne de code diskutil list le message de non cryptage sera affiché.

Ah oui, FileVault ne peut pas s'activer tout seul, c'est bien toi qui en es à l'origine, lors de la première installation de ta version de macOS tu as dû aller un peu trop vite, ne pas comprendre ce que c'était et valider cette option.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, il va falloir attendre que le décryptage soit entièrement terminé avant que tu tentes une nouvelle installation. Pour le temps, je n'en sais rien du tout, c'est proportionnel à l'espace occupé dans le disque dur. Si de temps en temps, tu relances le Terminal avec la même ligne de code diskutil list le message de non cryptage sera affiché.



ok merci, il m'estime 30 min de temps restants et dans le terminal effectivement il est indiqué unencrypted 


Je reviens vers toi si ça ne marche pas à nouveau. Merci encore


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien, il va falloir attendre que le décryptage soit entièrement terminé avant que tu tentes une nouvelle installation. Pour le temps, je n'en sais rien du tout, c'est proportionnel à l'espace occupé dans le disque dur. Si de temps en temps, tu relances le Terminal avec la même ligne de code diskutil list le message de non cryptage sera affiché.
> 
> Ah oui, FileVault ne peut pas s'activer tout seul, c'est bien toi qui en es à l'origine, lors de la première installation de ta version de macOS tu as dû aller un peu trop vite, ne pas comprendre ce que c'était et valider cette option.


Re .. bon toujours le même problème au même endroit... j'ai redémarré aussi pour essayer une seconde fois.
:/


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk1
```


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

GING3R a dit:


> Re .. bon toujours le même problème au même endroit... j'ai redémarré aussi pour essayer une seconde fois.


Quelle est la qualité de ta bande passante, car c'est a priori pendant le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers que donne l'impression de ce blocage ? En allant ici... https://www.nperf.com/fr/ ...quels sont les résultats ?


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Quelle est la qualité de ta bande passante, car c'est a priori pendant le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers que donne l'impression de ce blocage ? En allant ici... https://www.nperf.com/fr/ ...quels sont les résultats ?



voilà les résultats,

le troisième test est avec la box tv éteinte ( quand je fais mon lancement bootcamp aussi )

J'ai essayé de partitionner via l'utilitaire de disque, j'arrive à créer une partition mais quand je lance boot campt, l’assistant Boot Camp indique que le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition... j'ai suivi cette page " https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209351 " mais je n'ai pas les mêmes choses affichées.

La dernière capture est pour montrer que j'ai 5 go environ purgeable aussi sur le disque...


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

GING3R a dit:


> le troisième test est avec la box tv éteinte ( quand je fais mon lancement bootcamp aussi )


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, avec les serveurs d'Apple et vu la faiblesse de ta bande passante, il faut-être patient et attendre.


GING3R a dit:


> J'ai essayé de partitionner via l'utilitaire de disque, j'arrive à créer une partition mais quand je lance boot campt, l’assistant Boot Camp indique que le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition... j'ai suivi cette page " https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209351 " mais je n'ai pas les mêmes choses affichées.


Arrête tout de suite de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier. Il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour tenter de créer avant une partition pour Windows, car ce sera un échec assuré avec une détérioration de la structure de ton disque dur t'empêchant d'utiliser correctement Assistant Boot Camp qui lui fait bien son boulot.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, avec les serveurs d'Apple et vu la faiblesse de ta bande passante, il faut-être patient et attendre.
> 
> Arrête tout de suite de jouer à l'apprenti sorcier. Il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque pour tenter de créer avant une partition pour Windows, car ce sera un échec assuré avec une détérioration de la structure de ton disque dur t'empêchant d'utiliser correctement Assistant Boot Camp qui lui fait bien son boulot.


ok merci j'ai supprimé la partition que j'avais créé de toute façon...
Du coup il faut que j'essaie plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que ça marche avec bootcamp ?


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Dernière question, comment cela se fait-il que mon espace de disque dur se réduit à chaque fois que j'essaie ?

J'étais à 176 go restants pour 122 go créés et maintenant 171 go restants pour autant de créés ?

Merci encore


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

GING3R a dit:


> ok merci j'ai supprimé la partition que j'avais créé de toute façon...
> Du coup il faut que j'essaie plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que ça marche avec bootcamp ?


Espérons que tu n'as pas fait de dégâts. Relance le Terminal et la commande diskutil list. S'il n'y a pas d'anomalie, tu pourras relancer Assistant Boot Camp et attendre patiemment que le curseur avance gentiment ou pas.

Tu vas plus vite que la musique, la patience n'est pas ton fort, je tente de répondre et je vois apparaître une nouvelle réponse de ta part, difficile de suivre et de tenter de répondre par ordre croissant !!!


GING3R a dit:


> La dernière capture est pour montrer que j'ai 5 go environ purgeable aussi sur le disque...


Je vais être direct, pour le moment on s'en fout. Déjà, il y a de la lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206996 ...qui te permettra de supprimer certains éléments, mais par forcément de tout réparer, il y a d'autres raisons.


GING3R a dit:


> Dernière question, comment cela se fait-il que mon espace de disque dur se réduit à chaque fois que j'essaie ?


Cela n'a aucun rapport, sauf si tu as créé des erreurs dans la structure de ton disque dur avec Utilitaire de disque. La précipitation ne sert à rien, il faut être méthodique.


----------



## GING3R (28 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Espérons que tu n'as pas fait de dégâts. Relance le Terminal et la commande diskutil list. S'il n'y a pas d'anomalie, tu pourras relancer Assistant Boot Camp et attendre patiemment que le curseur avance gentiment ou pas.
> 
> Tu vas plus vite que la musique, la patience n'est pas ton fort, je tente de répondre et je vois apparaître une nouvelle réponse de ta part, difficile de suivre et de tenter de répondre par ordre croissant !!!
> 
> ...


 c'est vrai mais ça fait 2 jours que je cherche j'en ai un peu marre haha mais tu as raison 

Voilà ce que m'affiche le terminal



```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.6 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk1
```


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2020)

A priori, pas de bobos. Comme tu as un MBP, que tu es connecté en Wi-Fi, que ta bande passante est assez faible, je te conseille de te rapprocher au plus près de ta box et de patienter. Au pire, essaye dans ton environnement proche de trouver une connexion Wi-Fi bien supérieure, car pour moi il n'y a aucune anomalie.


----------



## GING3R (29 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> A priori, pas de bobos. Comme tu as un MBP, que tu es connecté en Wi-Fi, que ta bande passante est assez faible, je te conseille de te rapprocher au plus près de ta box et de patienter. Au pire, essaye dans ton environnement proche de trouver une connexion Wi-Fi bien supérieure, car pour moi il n'y a aucune anomalie.


merci 

J'ai essayé 3 fois prêt de la box, la nuit, en 4G aussi... pas mieux... je vais re essayer alors. En tout cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## yughyi (29 Mars 2020)

est ce que le problème d'installation ne pourrait pas venir de la version de l'ISO ? j'ai le même problème que toi GING3R ...


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> est ce que le problème d'installation ne pourrait pas venir de la version de l'ISO ? j'ai le même problème que toi GING3R ...


Le téléchargement du fichier .iso doit se faire sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en sélectionnant impérativement la version en 64 bits.


----------



## yughyi (30 Mars 2020)

oui j'ai cette version : Win10_1909_French_x64 + je pense suivre ton tuto d'installation dans un boitier usb 3.0 !


----------



## yughyi (30 Mars 2020)

@Locke petite question, je n'ai pas le câble optimal pour mon disque. 
Est ce qu'il est impératif d'avoir le cable usb 3.0 ? ma vitesse sera affectée ?


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> Est ce qu'il est impératif d'avoir le cable usb 3.0 ? ma vitesse sera affectée ?


Si le disque dur USB est bien vu sur le Bureau et dans Utilitaire de disque, aucun problème.


----------



## yughyi (30 Mars 2020)

oui il l'est bien, par contre j'ai eu un souci pendant l'installation ... lorsque je formate mon disque, après avoir choisi MS-DOS(FAT) je n'ai pas la possibilité de choisir la table de répartition GUID. Je ne peux choisir que le nom et le format. 
Ca ne me pose pas de problème sauf à la toute fin (est-ce que ça a un rapport ?), vers la minute 7,22 sec lorsqu'il faut formater le disque, je le fais mais le message d'avertissement "impossible d'installer windows ..." ne disparait pas. 

Est ce que tu vois d'où peut venir le souci @Locke ? J'ai suivi scrupuleusement le tuto pourtant  

Merci !


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

yughyi a dit:


> Est ce que tu vois d'où peut venir le souci @Locke ? J'ai suivi scrupuleusement le tuto pourtant


Le tutoriel est une chose, le formatage une autre, car tu mentionnes...


yughyi a dit:


> oui il l'est bien, par contre j'ai eu un souci pendant l'installation ... lorsque je formate mon disque, après avoir choisi MS-DOS(FAT) je n'ai pas la possibilité de choisir la table de répartition GUID. Je ne peux choisir que le nom et le format.


...que tu n'y arrives pas, donc tu t'y prends mal. Par défaut, tu suis cette séquence...






1) tu sélectionnes la racine du disque dur
2) un clic sur Effacer affichera la petite fenêtre contextuelle
3) tu donnes un nom explicite comme WINDOWS
4) tu sélectionnes MS-DOS (FAT)
5) tu sélectionnes impérativement Table de partition GUID
6) un clic sur effacer


----------



## yughyi (31 Mars 2020)

Je veux bien suivre la séquence mais si je n'ai pas l'option ... 






Par contre si je partitionne le disque je vois que c'est bien une table de répartition GUID, qu'est ce que tu me recommandes ?


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

Attends c'est quoi ce disque dur, car pour moi il y a un big problème...




...qui serait ton disque dur interne !

Tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Dans ta réponse tu donneras le résultat en faisant un cli sur cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...tu sélectionneras les balises </> Bloc de code, tu colleras le résultat dans la fenêtre, un clic sur Continuer et tu valides ta réponse.

Si ton disque dur ne monte pas sur le Bureau, ce n'est pas la peine de continuer et débrouille-toi pour avoir le bon cordon USB !


----------



## yughyi (31 Mars 2020)

Non ce n'est pas mon disque interne ... il n'y a aucun problème. 


```
➜  jam_thematics git:(develop) diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            193.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              499.8 GB   disk3s2
```


----------



## Newrob (1 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Locke, 
J'ai le même problème que dans le post précédent, ça plante au même moment?
J'ai bien téléchargé le fichier Win10_1909_French_x64.iso. 
Je suis sous macOS Sierra 10.13.6

Voici le diskutil list

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            215.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Est-ce que tu aurais des recommendations? 

merci


----------



## Newrob (1 Avril 2020)

Pour tester la bande passante:
avec ma box Free, j'ai des pertes de flux intempestifs..
Il faudrait que je vois avec eux pour régler ça...




Voici avec la 4G de mon téléphone




Ca devrait peut être aller mieux comme ça. Est-ce que la connexion internet est utilisée meme pendant le partitionnement du disque? des fois ça me semble rapide, et d'autre fois, je ne sais pas si ce n'est pas juste le mac qui a planté... 
merci


----------



## Newrob (1 Avril 2020)

Bon même résultat, ça plante après la copie des fichiers windows...
Merci pour une aide, si quelqu'un voit la solution !


----------



## Newrob (1 Avril 2020)

Bon eh bien j'ai trouvé la solution:
Ca a marché de mon côté en utilisant :






						Using larger Windows 10 ISOs with Boot Camp Assistant – Twocanoes Software
					






					twocanoes.com
				




A priori le problème devait être a cause de la version de bootcamp qui n'est pas la bonne et qui ne gère pas EXFAT?


----------



## Zombscar (24 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, j’ai également le même problème. Pourriez-vous m’aider car après plusieurs jours et les différentes solutions je n’arrive toujours pas à installer Windows. Merci d’avance.

Re, 

en fait la solution de Newrob marche parfaitement. Merci !


----------



## API2021 (25 Avril 2020)

Bonjour. Juste pour donner l'info que j'ai rencontré de nombreux problèmes en voulant installer Windows10 sur un MacBook Pro de 2015, configuré High Sierra. Bootcamp se plantait systématiquement au moment de copier les fichiers d'installation de Windows.
Après de nombreux déboires, j'ai trouvé la réponse dans le fil de ce forum.
Il ne faut pas utiliser la dernière version de Windows 10 téléchargeable sur le site de Microsoft. "Win10_1909_French_x64.iso". L'installation bug.
J'ai suivi le conseil de charger la version d'avril 2018 "Win10_1803_French_x64.iso".
Et finalement tout s'installe sans problème.

Merci pour l'excellent support que ce forum fourni aux utilisateurs d'Apple, pas suffisamment experts pour se tirer de certaines situations.


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2020)

Bien, comme il semble que ce problème devient récurrent, je vais ressortir du placard certaines informations, car il semblerait que ce soit encore la taille du fichier install.wim contenu dans le fichier .iso  de Windows qui fiche encore la pagaille avec certains modèles de Mac ! Demain, il fera jour.


----------



## Yozerrr (8 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir, j’ai lu l’intergalité de cette conversation et j’en ressort qu’il faut donc télécharger le lien 1803. Le problème c’est que je ne trouve aucun lien de cette version, les seuls que je trouves me mettent un « code » erreur. 
si quelqu’un a le bon lien en 1803 à m’envoyer je suis preneur. Peut être que je cherche mal mais impossible de trouver et j’ai passer toute la journée à essayer d’installer ce logiciel sur mon mac.. rassuré de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir du mal pour quelque chose de si simple théoriquement.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2020)

Yozerrr a dit:


> Bonsoir, j’ai lu l’intergalité de cette conversation et j’en ressort qu’il faut donc télécharger le lien 1803. Le problème c’est que je ne trouve aucun lien de cette version, les seuls que je trouves me mettent un « code » erreur.
> si quelqu’un a le bon lien en 1803 à m’envoyer je suis preneur.


Ça ne servira à rien, ce n'est pas un problème de version mais de la taille du fichier *install.wim* qui est contenu dans le fichier .iso. Il y a pourtant de la lecture en tête de cette section, dont ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/


----------

